# Klein 10in1 among other tools



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the Klein 11 & 1. I bought it to use on service calls and as back-up because I really prefer the longer shaft of my other drivers. Having said that, I have not had any problems what so ever with breakage and I find myself using the 11 & 1 driver more than the other ons now. I still prefer the longer shaft drivers but I find I allways have the klein driver in my pocket so I use it.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the 11 in 1 that I use all the time, it's perfect for what I need. I have twisted both flat blades a bit but they never snapped. 

Must be nice to get money to burn every month though. Gotta love Alberta eh?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I have a 10-in-1 but if it gets one raindrop on it the bits sieze up and they're impossible to pull out without pliers.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah we usually carry a 10/1 klein screwdriver, a 10in set of cobra pump pliers, a t stripper and a termination flat blade. Anything more than that we'd grab our pouch or carry all. I'm just surprised it broke is maybe 2/3 months old.

The tool allowance isn't really all that much $700.00 a year for electic and $1200.00 a year for mechinical guys. The tool list of have to have, to qualify is $5500.00 for electrician and $15000.00 for millwright not sure about welders and machinists. However the company only supplies large tools (hydraulics slugbusters) and electric tools (drills,grinders,sawzall).


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jontar said:


> Yeah we usually carry a 10/1 klein screwdriver, a 10in set of cobra pump pliers, a t stripper and a termination flat blade. Anything more than that we'd grab our pouch or carry all. I'm just surprised it broke is maybe 2/3 months old.
> 
> The tool allowance isn't really all that much $700.00 a year for electic and $1200.00 a year for mechinical guys. The tool list of have to have, to qualify is $5500.00 for electrician and $15000.00 for millwright not sure about welders and machinists. However the company only supplies large tools (hydraulics slugbusters) and electric tools (drills,grinders,sawzall).


You can get individual replacement bits for Klein 10-in-1s.

Klein part numbers 32482, 32483, 32484, and 32485. I couldn't tell you which ones are which, but those are the standard 4 that come with the screwdriver.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How about the made in Canada solution?


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How about the made in Canada solution?


I don't like this one as much, for me having the 3 nut drivers is more important than the longer bits.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

jontar said:


> hi
> 
> Anyone use a 10in1 klein multibit screwdriver? I used mine all the time, and this past weekend snapped off the 1/4 blade bit. The machine screw was not overly tite and yet the bit just broke. Emailed that Peter, Klein tools, customer rep guy and he has yet to get back to me.
> 
> ...




11-1 good for quick hit and run service work. mostly useless, for any 'Real' work.
If your doing 'Real' work. leave it in the trunk --- oops -- truck.

I love it. but again, for real work, leave it in the truck.


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

jontar said:


> hi
> 
> Anyone use a 10in1 klein multibit screwdriver? I used mine all the time, and this past weekend snapped off the 1/4 blade bit. The machine screw was not overly tite and yet the bit just broke. Emailed that Peter, Klein tools, customer rep guy and he has yet to get back to me.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he'll get to you... I doubt the customer service is open on Sat & Sun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I have a 10-in-1 but if it gets one raindrop on it the bits sieze up and they're impossible to pull out without pliers.


 

That's the OEM anti fall-out feature.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always carried the 10 in 1 til I got the 11 in 1 on service calls. Between that a flashlite and a Fluke T5-1000 you can troubleshoot just about anything.


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always carried the 10 in 1 til I got the 11 in 1 on service calls. Between that a flashlite and a Fluke T5-1000 you can troubleshoot just about anything.


Add on a pair of channelocks and a pair of side cutters and you can build a powerhouse.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

the bits are nice on the quickpics because they are longer, but the handles are bulkly I didn't care for the revolver style loading, I have a yellow 6 or 7 in 1 and yes it only has 1/4 nutdriver where klein has 5/16, i use 5/16 way more than 1/4 or even 3/8 from 5/16 we go usually right to 7/16 unless in rarer times 11/32 for machine bolts.

I total agree mutli-bits of any kind have there place, but if you just need to break into a small PLC, remote i/o cabinet or small independent vfd cabinet its nice. Whip in there check some I/O or change a parameter on a keypad that was never remote mounted.

Any real work would require your tool pouchee' as my nomex coveralls don't have enough pockets, we are not allowed to wear carhartts or sometype of duck bibs as they are no exp rating or have no fault flash rating.


----------



## twoten1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Lenox*

Try the Lenox. Much better than the klein.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a disposable $10 dollar tool. If it lasts 6 months I'm happy. You emailed them because you snapped off the small straight edge? LOL!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

And.. this style of driver is my favorite. Buying Greenlee next time though. Just for fun.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

twoten1957 said:


> Try the Lenox. Much better than the klein.


Having had both the Lenox and the Klein 11-in1 I didn't see any difference except the Klein having more options.

Curious as to why you think the Lenox is much better.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pilky said:


> Having had both the Lenox and the Klein 11-in1 I didn't see any difference except the Klein having more options.
> 
> Curious as to why you think the Lenox is much better.


My Lennox tin snips are crappola


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

No

I didn't just snap off the tip, it was about half of the total machined flat balde part just short of where it turns back into the hex before going into #2 phillips, 


I used to have a made in USA 10in1 years ago and I was unable to destroy it, somebody liked it better so it grew legs. Other electricians at the same site I'm at have the same problems just usually with the robertson bits. 

I don't except them to mail me a new tip, its just they so know. BTW the 10in1 are about $25.00 around here.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Used to use the 11 in 1 Klien but the shank is to thin it bends when you use the nut driver part and then you can't get in back in. I now use the Milwaukie 11 in 1 it has the tip for receptacle screws, flat head, phillips and 3 nut drivers but the only thing that it is missing is the tamperproof screwdriver but for $10.00 at Home Depot you can't beat it and the nut driver shank is thicker and will not bend.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the Lenox and Greenlee mutli's are better than the Kleins. Only because the 1/4" holder on the Klein is think and crap, the other seem to beef up that holder and both seem to hold the main bits body holder in the handle better other than those 2 thing, none have strong bits and length.
Even the Klein extended failed because its not the same but longer it has less and no 3/8" nutdriver Not good refrigeration work. 
But lets be real, there is nothing like a real screwdriver,


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a klein 5-in-1 and snapped off the head on 1/4 flathead. I used to carry a 5-in-1 around all the time until I got tired of the shaft not being long enough for most of my jobs.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HAD MY KLEIN 10-1 for years without any issues , It's always in my pouch.


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> HAD MY KLEIN 10-1 for years without any issues , It's always in my pouch.


Then again I may have been a bit rough with mine :whistling2:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

42ndego said:


> Then again I may have been a bit rough with mine :whistling2:


No way I use my as a chisel and pry bar it never failed.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I lost a bit for my 10in1 so I bought the ratcheting 11in1 instead, it's pretty cool I like it. It's terrible for working live, lol.


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> No way I use my as a chisel and pry bar it never failed.


I guess I just have bad luck :no:


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

jza said:


> I lost a bit for my 10in1 so I bought the ratcheting 11in1 instead, it's pretty cool I like it. It's terrible for working live, lol.


I picked up the same one. I like it, I don't really care for the fat handle though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> No way I use my as a chisel and pry bar it never failed.


 
I'm not a little weakling by any means and I have never bent or broken any of the Klein 5 in 1, 10 in 1 or 11 in 1 drivers. I've broken off a tip or three but I'd not stop using them for that.


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not a little weakling by any means and I have never bent or broken any of the Klein 5 in 1, 10 in 1 or 11 in 1 drivers. I've broken off a tip or three but I'd not stop using them for that.


After buying a set of Wera's, it's hard for me to go back to Klein.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

42ndego said:


> After buying a set of Wera's, it's hard for me to go back to Klein.


 

Never seen a Wera 10 in 1 or equivilent. But if they are twice the price of Klein I'd keep status quo.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never seen a Wera 10 in 1 or equivilent. But if they are twice the price of Klein I'd keep status quo.


I would think the kraftform kompakt would be the closest to the klein


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

42ndego said:


> I had a klein 5-in-1 and snapped off the head on 1/4 flathead. I used to carry a 5-in-1 around all the time until I got tired of the shaft not being long enough for most of my jobs.


They make a "Klein Tools 32560 Extended-Reach Multi-Bit Screwdriver / Nut Driver" 6 in one... i use it for most things/ my beater... but yea never for working live... i use my wera set (Wera Tools 05 003473 002 7pc Screwdriver Set)


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

jontar said:


> hi
> 
> Anyone use a 10in1 klein multibit screwdriver? I used mine all the time, and this past weekend snapped off the 1/4 blade bit. The machine screw was not overly tite and yet the bit just broke. Emailed that Peter, Klein tools, customer rep guy and he has yet to get back to me.
> 
> ...


JUNK!.. Those stupid little bits pop out and go flying... even the first one i bought 2 years ago, as soon as i opened it to check out all the little gadgets and gizmos the bit popped out and rolled away.. .never found it.. the depot was more that happy to replace it but still it's junk if you ask me...


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't like the handle on the milwaukee 11 in 1 but I found out the shafts in the kleins and milwaukee are the same. I wish the milwaukee had a square drive in it. I have had no problems with either.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Used to use the 11 in 1 Klien but the shank is to thin it bends when you use the nut driver part and then you can't get in back in. I now use the Milwaukie 11 in 1 it has the tip for receptacle screws, flat head, phillips and 3 nut drivers but the only thing that it is missing is the tamperproof screwdriver but for $10.00 at Home Depot you can't beat it and the nut driver shank is thicker and will not bend.


This just happened to me this week. The piece that holds the 1/4 inch bits no longer slides into the 5/16 nutdriver part on the one end. 

I have a Wera Kraftform Kompact but I gave it to my Dad. It's cool but having the big knob end didn't work for me and I still think the Klein is quicker when changing bits.


----------



## twoten1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

the nut drivers in the lenox last longer, and don't stretch as much as the klein which lets the bits fall out. klein actually has a heavy duty version now because of that problem. the lenox is cheaper and imo better made, and has a better feel.


----------

